# Leaving X disabling monitors



## Stubb (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi, 

I am having an issue escaping X. When I run *xorg* whether the basic test with the green xterms or with a full gnome install I can't seem to exit them. I have used linux for a long time now and am very familiar and fond of being able to switch out to a virutal terminal with ctrl-alt Fn to run something, or more often than not, kill a frozen X session by ctrl-c on F1. But when trying to switch to a virtual terminal both screens go to sleep (the monitors go inactive) while the computer stays running and I'm forced to hard-reboot.

I'm using a radeon card, which I expect isn't helping, and have not yet successfully configured the screens for proper dual head display as without being able to safely kill X tinkering with the xorg.conf file to get them working is too time-consuming. 

Thanks for any help in advance!


----------



## Stubb (Mar 30, 2011)

Sorry, I should have read more before I posted.

It seems this is due to the poor support of radeon cards.

I've had just as many issues with them on linux. 

For a while I've been considering switching to a couple cheap cards so I could support more monitors and have less issues with drivers. I was wondering if anyone had any recommendations in terms of cards with good compatibility track records.

Thanks,


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 30, 2011)

Which Radeon card, exactly?  Radeons up to the 4000 series are pretty well supported, although it's not by a vendor-supplied driver.  OTOH, it's an open-source driver, so you're not dependent on the vendor to fix or update it.

Make sure you have 
	
	



```
WITHOUT_NOUVEAU=yes
```
 in /etc/make.conf, and update your ports to get the latest xorg and drivers.

Please post your xorg.conf and a link to the Xorg.0.log.


----------

